# A bit torn



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

This is about head injury! I'm not sure whether or not I posted a topic on this once or if I dreamt it lol.

Well my dp/dr is not due directly to injury. Cannabis, blah blah blah.
But I did suffer a fall when I was 10 years old. I consider it a traumatic experience. I remember time, place, weather, people I was with... so at least my memory is good. I fell from a decent height straight onto the driveway! I probably blacked out for a minute. I broke a blood vessel in my eye, half of it was bloody for a week. I was a swollen, bloody, bruisy mess. Never went to a doctor for it. I would bitchslap my parents, but it's a bit late now.

I very rarely get headaches. I'm an A, B student. But after that fall I withdrew from my friends, became depressed and very socially anxious for years and all that built up and I got dp/dr now.

Is it likely that my anxiety and depression is due to head injury? If it is, should I go about treating it differently?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dunno. I saw someone else posting about this earlier. *Peachy* does not use the forum much anymore, but she got her dpd/dr from head trauma if I am not mistaken. I dont remember how sure she is about it but still.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

No.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Bear said:


> This is about head injury! I'm not sure whether or not I posted a topic on this once or if I dreamt it lol.
> 
> Well my dp/dr is not due directly to injury. Cannabis, blah blah blah.
> But I did suffer a fall when I was 10 years old. I consider it a traumatic experience. I remember time, place, weather, people I was with... so at least my memory is good. I fell from a decent height straight onto the driveway! I probably blacked out for a minute. I broke a blood vessel in my eye, half of it was bloody for a week. I was a swollen, bloody, bruisy mess. Never went to a doctor for it. I would bitchslap my parents, but it's a bit late now.
> ...


It probably wouldn't hurt to get a catscan....just in case.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

One of the first things I questioned was that because the week before I got DP/DR I was thrashing around in a mosh pit. I even brought it up with my doctor and he said that if I did anything bad I would have noticed right away. I also slept really bad on my neck/head (hurt when i woke up) right before DP/DR got bad. I kept wondering if I jacked something up in my head and/or neck

Bear: Also. I have a friend who kind of falls into that. He fell when he was a kid and it is believed that it changed him forever. I've hung out with him a lot and his family. Nobody ever said DP/DR but much of his behavior is similar. He is a social outcast so to speak. Hides out and plays WOW all the time. He is SUPER smart. like Autistic type. But he is really rough with communication and can be ultra crass. He's just really odd. Word is he said something like "since that fall nothing has ever felt really too happy or too sad". .... Like a dulling of the senses. And it kinda shows with him. Apparantly he got tests and there was something to do with Alpha vs Beta waves in his brain where he was lacking one of them that dealt with emotions and well being and what not.	looking back now I realize its quite possible that the entire time I knew him he had some sort of DP/DR going on. ugh.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

IT WOULD HURT TO GET A CATSCAN. I probably would commit suicide, not even joking. Would it benefit me at all? Would knowing that I'm permanently damaged improve my situation in any way? Unless I'm not, right? ;D



BlueTank said:


> One of the first things I questioned was that because the week before I got DP/DR I was thrashing around in a mosh pit. I even brought it up with my doctor and he said that if I did anything bad I would have noticed right away. I also slept really bad on my neck/head (hurt when i woke up) right before DP/DR got bad. I kept wondering if I jacked something up in my head and/or neck
> 
> Bear: Also. I have a friend who kind of falls into that. He fell when he was a kid and it is believed that it changed him forever. I've hung out with him a lot and his family. Nobody ever said DP/DR but much of his behavior is similar. He is a social outcast so to speak. Hides out and plays WOW all the time. He is SUPER smart. like Autistic type. But he is really rough with communication and can be ultra crass. He's just really odd. Word is he said something like "since that fall nothing has ever felt really too happy or too sad". .... Like a dulling of the senses. And it kinda shows with him. Apparantly he got tests and there was something to do with Alpha vs Beta waves in his brain where he was lacking one of them that dealt with emotions and well being and what not.	looking back now I realize its quite possible that the entire time I knew him he had some sort of DP/DR going on. ugh.


Yeah, thank you for this.







I know that I can still recover recover from dp and all, but it's all a bit depressing... especially me being the freak perfectionist I am.

I'm the same person... but everytime I look in the mirror I see that tiny scar and wonder how different my life would be if it wasn't for that fall? I can't move on.

Then there's my hopeful theory where the fall was just another emotionally traumatic event in my life. My dad's kind of really fucked up... and I've always been sensitive. So maybe it was meant to be! No one has answers for me. I'm all alone! Biggest FML ever.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Bear,

I saw this and had to respond. I had a severe head injury when I was 16. I'm 36 now. I almost died in a car accident. I had severe brain swelling. I was in the hospital for a month. I had to go to a special rehabilitation center after that. I recovered and shortly after started having panic attacks. I have been to all sorts of doctors. I've had all sorts of scans. They can see on these scans areas of damage still. All the doctors have told me that anxiety, depression, and dp "could" be related to this. But they have done nothing different for me because of it. There is nothing they can do except give you psyche meds. The only thing they have not done is an EEG to check for seizure activity. I'm going to have this done soon just to rule out the possibility. Even if they did find something on an EEG (which I am doubting they will because I've never had a seizure that I know of) all they could do is give me an anti-convulsant like Lamictal. So really all that it can do to find out that you have some kind of head trauma is give you something more to think more about... did the dp come from the head trauma? etc.. I have obsessed to no end trying to figure this out for myself.. and it sucks. Doctors just don't know enough and from my experience there isn't anything they can do but give you psyche meds and tell you to get counseling.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

feministcat said:


> Bear,
> 
> I saw this and had to respond. I had a severe head injury when I was 16. I'm 36 now. I almost died in a car accident. I had severe brain swelling. I was in the hospital for a month. I had to go to a special rehabilitation center after that. I recovered and shortly after started having panic attacks. I have been to all sorts of doctors. I've had all sorts of scans. They can see on these scans areas of damage still. All the doctors have told me that anxiety, depression, and dp "could" be related to this. But they have done nothing different for me because of it. There is nothing they can do except give you psyche meds. The only thing they have not done is an EEG to check for seizure activity. I'm going to have this done soon just to rule out the possibility. Even if they did find something on an EEG (which I am doubting they will because I've never had a seizure that I know of) all they could do is give me an anti-convulsant like Lamictal. So really all that it can do to find out that you have some kind of head trauma is give you something more to think more about... did the dp come from the head trauma? etc.. I have obsessed to no end trying to figure this out for myself.. and it sucks. Doctors just don't know enough and from my experience there isn't anything they can do but give you psyche meds and tell you to get counseling.


Thank you so much. I'm sorry that happened, and I sympathize with you.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

what 's a cat-scan and why does it hurt ? dont you mean a PETscan?


----------

